# 2nd Annual CruzeTalk Lordstown Meet - 2014



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Get ready...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Date has been set! Friday, May 2nd, 2014. Thread has been opened for discussion.

Respond to this thread stating if you are _*planning *_on attending. I know many people are interested, but I don't want to put people down who may not actually show up. If you know you'll probably not make it or are not sure if you can take the day off, please make plans ahead of time.


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

I definitely plan on attending. I should have no problems taking off work, especially knowing this far in advance. Thanks!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sign me up I'll be there again

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Planning on attending + wife + service dog. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just put in for my time off. Sign me up.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll be there, sign me up! Much appreciated.

May 2nd is my birthday


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm most definitely in!

Just my loner self and epic beard.

The bigger question is, are y'all ready for me?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll be there. Most likely with some goodies.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I plan on attending!!


Just Cruzin'


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am also planning on attending! Last year's meet was absolutely amazing!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I am so pumped about this trip ! I am in like Flynn.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

In, please


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I am in and possibly the better half will be with me also.. 

Andrei I will send you a pm if my head count changes.. 



This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm most definitely in!
> 
> Just my loner self and epic beard.
> 
> ...


I'm ready to see this gnarly beard in person.. 

"There are two type of people in this world: woman, and men with beards".. Lol 


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

I would like to attend. It will be me plus two kids--ages 13 and 6. Not sure if there are any age restrictions. Let me know if there are. Thanks.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm am in like flin. Shortest drive by a long shot.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Andrei, I plan on attending this year meet along with my wife! I will certainly be putting in for the appropriate dates off. If anything changes I will keep you posted but put us down on the "coming" list please!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in, with a +1 also.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm planning on attending. I've gotten a soft OK from my big boss. Now that ee have a date I'll clear it with my direct supervisor this week. I'm 95% definite


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

If you have a slot open yet count me in


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

definetly interested. will be checking on if i can get a week off or so for this, aswell as some hotel prices for my drive there and back. will know a forsure answer next week but itll just be myself.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OK,
Sign me up.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I got the go ahead last night and will be attending 100% Also please put me down as a +1 as well.. 

I tried to delete one of my previous post in this thread (post #16)..

Cant wait for this and to meet everyone and put a face with a screen name.. lol


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

any other canadians going to make the trip besides possibly me?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm in too +1 please.
Thanks.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> any other canadians going to make the trip besides possibly me?


Kindly bring a couple of rings from Tenderloin Meats on North Main and we'll have something to eat while on the tour. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

COunt me in ! please and thank you


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Shortest drive by a long shot.


11 miles for me, how far for you?


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Kindly bring a couple of rings from Tenderloin Meats on North Main and we'll have something to eat while on the tour.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


haha you from winnipeg originally? im sure bringing meat across the boarder would be more hassle then its worth


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

giantsfan10 said:


> haha you from winnipeg originally? im sure bringing meat across the boarder would be more hassle then its worth


I guess you could say that I came of age in the 'Peg. 

Well I heard that Lisi's Ranch House closed, so you can't bring one of their pizzas. What about a chili burger from Mrs. Mikes on Tache? Or if the DHS doesn't like that I'll settle for some bread, any bread, from KUB. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll be there, with maybe 1 extra (adult)


----------



## JCarlson (Jun 11, 2013)

While previously I was planning on attending, with this date, it is no longer possible. I have a formal organization event that night unfortunately which I am already obligated to attend. Gah I was looking forward to this. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ericpj (Oct 8, 2012)

I had a blast last year, I'm in if there is a spot


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can add me to the list if theres still room. Hope winter is over by then LOL. I like rule #3. Its probably from my dumb $ss last year that missed the turn on the way to the union hall for lunch. Thanks for the help whoever came to the rescue on that.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> 11 miles for me, how far for you?


From my house, 20. 

But 4.5 that day! Parents are outta town that week and someone has to take care of the farm.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

If this wasn't already thought of - can I suggest a Zello channel?

Zello is a free walkie-talkie app for Android and iPhone. I've used it on many cruises, it's nice to keep everyone in contact.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

McNeo said:


> If this wasn't already thought of - can I suggest a Zello channel?
> 
> Zello is a free walkie-talkie app for Android and iPhone. I've used it on many cruises, it's nice to keep everyone in contact.


I like that idea!

Sent from mobile.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> 11 miles for me, how far for you?


Are you planning on coming?


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Are you planning on coming?


Yeah, put me down.
Shouldn't have any trouble getting that day off.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

McNeo said:


> If this wasn't already thought of - can I suggest a Zello channel?
> 
> Zello is a free walkie-talkie app for Android and iPhone. I've used it on many cruises, it's nice to keep everyone in contact.


I was just thinking the exact same thing... Would definitely help keep the logistics running smoothly.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in. My days off for that week are pending but I think there's a good chance I'll get them off. If not, I will let you know.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

You know I'm in and I'll have jake again as my +1


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, we're up to 41 attendees. The good news is that Lordstown is willing to be open minded to the group size, so they haven't given me a restriction like they did last year. In other words, we can have more than 40. It doesn't look like the slots will be an issue this time. 

I also got word about children. Minimum age for children on the tours is 10 years old. If you are planning on coming with children and your name is not yet on the list, let me know how many you will be bringing.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, we're up to 41 attendees. The good news is that Lordstown is willing to be open minded to the group size, so they haven't given me a restriction like they did last year. In other words, we can have more than 40. It doesn't look like the slots will be an issue this time.


Good good, after reading last year's meet was only 40 people I was getting a little worried I wouldn't have a spot in line 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*I'm in for TWO ...*

*Xtreme,*
Book me passage for two: myself and an engineer friend who digs manufacturing plants. BTW, thanks for putting things together again. Our CruzeTALK lives would be much less vibrant and interesting without you.

Look forward to meeting you lot in person.
*UlyssesSG*


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*From Russia With Love | Из России с любовью*



jandree22 said:


> I'll be there, sign me up! May 2nd is my birthday


*! C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S !*
Also daughter MaryAnn's birthday, so it's a brilliant day indeed. 
Now just for you, almost live from Red Square .. HApPy BiRthDay!!!

_*Из России с любовью*_


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

lol thanks UlyssesSG, enjoy the games!

Xtreme, thanks for checking into the child age restriction. My kid is only 6 so maybe in a few years. I'll be coming solo as originally requested in this thread.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Clearly missed the thread. Plan on if not too late.


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

If its not to late im in and if so can you put me down for +1


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mark me down as a definite maybe... If I have my way I'll be there, but I won't know for sure until a little closer to the date.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know what the toll charges are from Chicago to Lordstown? According to Google Maps it's about an hour faster than using US 30 from Chicago.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> Does anyone know what the toll charges are from Chicago to Lordstown? According to Google Maps it's about an hour faster than using US 30 from Chicago.


Ohio:
$10.25 w/EZPass
or
$15.00 non-EZPass

Indiana:
$4.65 w/ EZPass
or
$9.70 non-EZPass


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Ohio:
> $10.25 w/EZPass
> or
> $15.00 non-EZPass
> ...


Made that run pulling a tandem axle trailer, prices really jump up then.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Made a link for accommodations and events going on in the area that weekend. 

2014 Lordstown meet accommodations


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Perhaps a good follow up to blackbowtie's Accommodations thread, when and how long should we plan to be in the Lordstown area? Are there plans/ideas for Thursday evening, Friday evening, Saturday?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

jandree22 said:


> Perhaps a good follow up to blackbowtie's Accommodations thread, when and how long should we plan to be in the Lordstown area? Are there plans/ideas for Thursday evening, Friday evening, Saturday?


I am hoping that this page is used for people to acknowledge they are going and the details can be organized on the thread I just created. My hope is that we get a good list of things built up that can be referred to every year to make this as easy as possible for the organizers/mods and the attendees.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll be there all weekend.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sign me up plus wife I'm going this time no matter what.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Approved off!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Should have no problem getting the time off I have four weeks of vacation time I have to use by the end of July.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Is anyone coming in from say nyc or any part of NY. Would be interested make a connection and traveling together.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd love to be in on this if there's still room.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Qball said:


> I'd love to be in on this if there's still room.


The room isn't an issue this time.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Does the plant manager know how many people we're talking about?


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Qball said:


> I'd love to be in on this if there's still room.





XtremeRevolution said:


> The room isn't an issue this time.


Awesome. Lock me in, please!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Is anyone coming in from say nyc or any part of NY. Would be interested make a connection and traveling together.


 -yes, northern Westchester County. Likely route will be Taconic north to 84W to 81S to 80W.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Sign me up plus wife I'm going this time no matter what.


Where have you been man?! I Haven't seen a post from you in a while. How's the Cruze treating you this winter?


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> -yes, northern Westchester County. Likely route will be Taconic north to 84W to 81S to 80W.



i will pm you, definitely intrested in traveling in a group.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Clearly missed the thread. Plan on if not too late.


Me + 1 adult for the tour.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Does the plant manager know how many people we're talking about?


Yeah. Our limit was 40 last year, and I told him we have more interest this year, and he said he's open minded about the group size.


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Can I get a +1? So, Qball +1.

-Mike


----------



## JankoCruze (Mar 27, 2012)

Count me in with a +1


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

If there's still room, county me in with +1

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Wanted to make sure I'm still on the list. Just found out today that I'll be on vacation that whole week 

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Me +1

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted__cruze (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh yea +1 also

Sent from my AMSOIL Lubricated GS4


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice. We have 60 on the list!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow I can't wait to see the reaction we'd get from people on the streets when. They see 60+ Cruzes back to back lol. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Wow I can't wait to see the reaction we'd get from people on the streets when. They see 60+ Cruzes back to back lol.
> 
> 
> Just Cruzin'


Realistically, we'll have 2/3 of those actually show up since peoples' plans change, but it will still be incredible. If people thought it was awesome last year, they're in for it this year. This is going to be one massive meet.

I know something you all don't know and I can't share it yet, but let's just say you won't want to miss this meet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Toga!

http://youtu.be/ZevgKAiUwZ8

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

I will be traveling interstate 80 west through most of PA. I get on I-80 in the Danville area.


----------



## AMDATIABIT (Jul 31, 2012)

Wooo! Saw post on the FB group and found out I had a Cruzetalk account as well lol.

I'm in and will be coming from the Northeast tip of I-465 out of Indianapolis 

Black Granite Metallic 1.4T 6MT


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Hate to say this but I hope the surprise is nothing like those teaser tail lights from last year. I have totally given up on getting those.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Hate to say this but I hope the surprise is nothing like those teaser tail lights from last year. I have totally given up on getting those.


It is not those lights, nor is it any advertising of any product. It is much more awesome than that.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Man oh man, I am pumped!! :yahoo:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

As a loyal Chevrolet owner and cheerleader for the brand using the internet as a sales and support tool you will each, (limited to the first ten participants that reach the gate) recieve a 2014 Corvette presented at the plant entrance.

Chevrolet and General Motors Corporation will have on hand, enouph replacement parts to repair the over 100 Chevrolet Cruze's expected to be smashed into the gate entrance in an attempt the be one of the first ten.

Interesting......I think I'll head over that way the Monday before and wait.

Rob


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I will be there with my wife for sure!!


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Robby said:


> As a loyal Chevrolet owner and cheerleader for the brand using the internet as a sales and support tool you will each, (limited to the first ten participants that reach the gate) recieve a 2014 Corvette presented at the plant entrance.


Disclaimer: Free Corvettes may or may not have been recently dropped into a Kentucky sinkhole. Offered as-is, no warranty.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Vacation is approved.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Robby said:


> As a loyal Chevrolet owner and cheerleader for the brand using the internet as a sales and support tool you will each, (limited to the first ten participants that reach the gate) recieve a 2014 Corvette presented at the plant entrance.
> 
> Chevrolet and General Motors Corporation will have on hand, enouph replacement parts to repair the over 100 Chevrolet Cruze's expected to be smashed into the gate entrance in an attempt the be one of the first ten.
> 
> ...


Have at it. Can't get factory painted Autumn parts now, so I'll gladly pass.

Plus, I have no interest in having a Corvette anyway. Now, an SS, maybe we could talk.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> Plus, I have no interest in having a Corvette anyway. Now, an SS, maybe we could talk.


A savy consumer might realise they could take the new Corvette and trade it for an SS + cash.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there any kind of restrictions for pregnant woman at the plant?

Just curious my wife will be 7 months pregnant with our third child by then.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Is there any kind of restrictions for pregnant woman at the plant?
> 
> Just curious my wife will be 7 months pregnant with our third child by then.


There will be a bit of walking, so as long as she's fine with that, it should be OK. My wife was pregnant, albeit not that far along, when we went to the tour last year. I asked Tom about it and he said there isn't anything toxic of hazardous. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Vacation is approved.


My PTO is not yet approved, but I'm coming whether they pay me or not haha.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I may be a +1 as well. If so I'll want to stay at a better hotel. In either case I have to leave Saturday morning so won't be attending any of the Saturday activities.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There will be a bit of walking, so as long as she's fine with that, it should be OK. My wife was pregnant, albeit not that far along, when we went to the tour last year. I asked Tom about it and he said there isn't anything toxic of hazardous.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Any word on what the minimum age requirements are for children?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tlucas said:


> Any word on what the minimum age requirements are for children?


I posted that earlier. 10 years old.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, we're up to 41 attendees. The good news is that Lordstown is willing to be open minded to the group size, so they haven't given me a restriction like they did last year. In other words, we can have more than 40. It doesn't look like the slots will be an issue this time.
> 
> I also got word about children. Minimum age for children on the tours is 10 years old. If you are planning on coming with children and your name is not yet on the list, let me know how many you will be bringing.


Sorry, I'm subscribed to this thread, but haven't been getting notifications of replies and didn't see this. Thanks for pointing me to it. You can scratch 1 child of my list. It will just be me + 1 child--13 years old. Thanks again.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tlucas said:


> Sorry, I'm subscribed to this thread, but haven't been getting notifications of replies and didn't see this. Thanks for pointing me to it. You can scratch 1 child of my list. It will just be me + 1 child--13 years old. Thanks again.


I'll add the information to the main post in case anyone else is curious. Thanks for the reminder. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Where have you been man?! I Haven't seen a post from you in a while. How's the Cruze treating you this winter?


Don't have it anymore. Wife still has hers though.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If its not to late I'm in if my son doesn't have a tournament that weekend. Don't know about the wife tho. I will try and talk her into it!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Random question... do we get name tags? I'm absolutely HORRIBLE with names to begin with, and meeting dozens of people for the first time and trying to remember their names AND associate their forum handles will likely make my head explode...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Confirming attendance.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I would like to attend.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Although I had been planning to attend since I saw last years, I won't be able to attend sadley. My 3 year old had to go to the ER the other day and it ate up all of my savings I had set aside for this trip.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Don't have it anymore. Wife still has hers though.


WOW! Sorry to hear that man! What happened?! Did you get something else?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

APCruze said:


> Although I had been planning to attend since I saw last years, I won't be able to attend sadley. My 3 year old had to go to the ER the other day and it ate up all of my savings I had set aside for this trip.


That's rough, hoping the best for your kiddo... that's all that matters.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Although I had been planning to attend since I saw last years, I won't be able to attend sadley. My 3 year old had to go to the ER the other day and it ate up all of my savings I had set aside for this trip.


Is your kid ok (after the ER visit of course)?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Is your kid ok (after the ER visit of course)?


Yea he had a febrile seizure which apparently is not uncommon for kids to have, but I had never heard of it, the ER doctor and his primary both said everything checks out and he has been fine since. Sadley between insurance deductibles and some basic meds they prescribed it ate up all of my cash I had set aside. At least I'm setting aside again for next years trip as long as the Cruze trip happens again.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Although I had been planning to attend since I saw last years, I won't be able to attend sadley. My 3 year old had to go to the ER the other day and it ate up all of my savings I had set aside for this trip.


Glad he is ok and kids are a priority over a plant tour.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Although I had been planning to attend since I saw last years, I won't be able to attend sadley. My 3 year old had to go to the ER the other day and it ate up all of my savings I had set aside for this trip.


Glad to hear your son is ok.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Patman said:


> If its not to late I'm in if my son doesn't have a tournament that weekend. Don't know about the wife tho. I will try and talk her into it!


Just let me know when you get a confirmation and I'll add you to the list. 



Blue Angel said:


> Random question... do we get name tags? I'm absolutely HORRIBLE with names to begin with, and meeting dozens of people for the first time and trying to remember their names AND associate their forum handles will likely make my head explode...


I'm sure name tags can be arranged. 



APCruze said:


> Yea he had a febrile seizure which apparently is not uncommon for kids to have, but I had never heard of it, the ER doctor and his primary both said everything checks out and he has been fine since. Sadley between insurance deductibles and some basic meds they prescribed it ate up all of my cash I had set aside. At least I'm setting aside again for next years trip as long as the Cruze trip happens again.


Glad to hear it wasn't anything serious.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Random question... do we get name tags?


With name tags we could put our screen name on the top and our real name below.. That would help me out as oppose to oh hey this is Casey and thinking to myself who the **** is Casey, with the screen names on there I can think to myself oh this is Casey or WhiteAndBright he helped me track down that problem I was having a few months ago and always gives me good advise.. I think it would help as all of us have helped each other so much and all we know are screen names.. It would make it feel more like a friend instead of some stranger from the internet..

Just a though..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Maybe some of those name tags "Hello my name is" we could put our screen name on the top and our real name below.. That would help me out as oppose to oh hey this is Fred and thinking to myself who the **** is Fred, with the screen names on there I can think to myself oh this is Fred he helped me track down that problem I was having a few months ago.. I think it would help as all of us have helped each other so much and all we know are screen names..
> 
> Just a though..


^^This is a great idea, I agree! I have a question how much money would you suggest to save up for this trip(everything)? If it's a rough estimate that's fine, I just need a number lol. Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Anyone know if Jackie and/or Erica will be there?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> ^^This is a great idea, I agree! I have a question how much money would you suggest to save up for this trip(everything)? If it's a rough estimate that's fine, I just need a number lol. Thanks!


I was planning on saving a couple of hundred bucks.. For gas I will have to fill up in Tulsa and stop only once on the road to make it ($50 est) each driving 973 miles one way, hotel for the night(s) roughly 30-75 bucks a night depending if we can get a good hotel and a discounted rate (I heard the hotel last year wasn't very good), breakfast, lunch, dinner, night out on the town before the tour, then gas for the drive home another $100 bucks.. Also in the first post of this tread X listed some stuff to bring money for like car wash, dog tags, dinner, gift shop..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> I was planning on saving a couple of hundred bucks.. Gas for me I will have to fill up in Tulsa and once on the road ($50) each driving 973 miles one way, hotel for the night(s) roughly 40-75 bucks a night depending if we can get a good hotel and a discounted rate (I heard the hotel last year wasn't very good), then gas for the drive home $100 bucks.. Also in the first post of this tread X listed some stuff to bring money for like car wash, dog tags, dinner, gift shop..


So just to be safe roughly $200-$300? Lol.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Yea but you wont be spending as much on gas driving from Indiana as I will driving from Oklahoma.. $300 bucks would be more than enough but good to be safe rather than sorry..


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> With name tags we could put our screen name on the top and our real name below.. That would help me out as oppose to oh hey this is Casey and thinking to myself who the **** is Casey, with the screen names on there I can think to myself oh this is Casey or WhiteAndBright he helped me track down that problem I was having a few months ago and always gives me good advise.. I think it would help as all of us have helped each other so much and all we know are screen names.. It would make it feel more like a friend instead of some stranger from the internet..
> 
> Just a though..


Think we should get a Cruzetalk.com decal with are SN made to attach to are cars. Thought this last year at the meet. Anyone know a place to get decals made maybe with a group rate? How about the cruzetalk decals from last year XR? Who makes those?


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*2nd visit to Lordstown*

Count us in again this year! Me, Hubby and our 2012 Pretty Light Blue Cruze LTZ! Can't wait! Thanks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


>


That's pretty much exactly what I was thinking... as well as huge foam BAN-HAMMERS for the moderators to keep people in line!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> Count us in again this year! Me, Hubby and our 2012 Pretty Light Blue Cruze LTZ! Can't wait! Thanks!



You should put some pictures of your cruze in your "garage" for all of us to see on here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> That's pretty much exactly what I was thinking... as well as huge foam BAN-HAMMERS for the moderators to keep people in line!


Dude YES. Someone bring those, if for nothing else than a site picture. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Where can we find such ban-hammers? Lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Where can we find such ban-hammers? Lol.


My wife is looking.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> My wife is looking.


This meet will be full of lulz..oh boy.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

A quick search turned up nothing, but I did find this:









I think I peed myself a little...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So if we can't find any to buy then are we just going to print off "ban hammers" and walk around the tour with them? Lol.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine should arrive this week.


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

Edit: NEVERMIND.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> A quick search turned up nothing, but I did find this:
> 
> View attachment 61809
> 
> ...





I gotcha bro.. :mellow:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> A quick search turned up nothing, but I did find this:
> 
> View attachment 61809
> 
> ...





WhiteAndBright said:


> I gotcha bro.. :mellow:


I'm not touching this one.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> I'm not touching this one.


Never say never, Mike... Denver to Lordstown is a long drive, think about how many bathroom breaks you sould skip with those babies in service!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Never say never, Mike... Denver to Lordstown is a long drive, think about how many bathroom breaks you sould skip with those babies in service!


Hmm, you mean like that female astronaut?


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> You should put some pictures of your cruze in your "garage" for all of us to see on here.


What garage? You mean the Chevy garage I've been in quite a bit recently? :frown​


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

I was SUPER excited to go to this event, then I was informed my sister's wedding is on that weekend, I though her wedding was the weekend of the 17th for whatever reason. I'm pretty involved in it, so I can't go to the meet unless drastic changes happen. I love my sister dearly but words can't describe how upset that made me, including how I got the date mixed up. 

Sorry for the trouble...this is super disappointing, I really wanted to go.  This tour would mean alot to me because I work for a big SUPPLIER for the automobile industry, and i would love to see the stuff I make everyday being used/assembled in their plant.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Weddings are fun. So this is a great consolation to missing Lordstown Homecoming 2014. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> With name tags we could put our screen name on the top and our real name below.. That would help me out as oppose to oh hey this is Casey and thinking to myself who the **** is Casey, with the screen names on there I can think to myself oh this is Casey or WhiteAndBright he helped me track down that problem I was having a few months ago and always gives me good advise.. I think it would help as all of us have helped each other so much and all we know are screen names.. It would make it feel more like a friend instead of some stranger from the internet..
> 
> Just a though..


At a meet and greet for another club I'm in, we made a template to include the club logo, real name, (forum name), hometown, and since it's an RV club, the site number the person was staying on. We got the slip in nametag sleeves and put them in there, since these stick on ones never stick real well.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> At a meet and greet for another club I'm in, we made a template to include the club logo, real name, (forum name), hometown, and since it's an RV club, the site number the person was staying on.


That would be perfect, but I'm not putting my room # on it. 



Sunline Fan said:


> We got the slip in nametag sleeves and put them in there, since these stick on ones never stick real well.


That's a great idea. I might make a suggestion that if someone was in charge of that, once the event draws much closer those who have confirmed their attendance 100% can PayPal a small fee to that individual to cover the cost. That way the person arranging everything isn't out of pocket and trying to collect afterwards.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE said:


> What garage? You mean the Chevy garage I've been in quite a bit recently? :frown​


No, I mean the virtual garage that each profile has where you can put pictures of your cruze. Why have you been in the Chevy garage lately? Is the cruze acting up?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay just to give you an update my status has been changed to a maybe..I'll have an either 100% yes or a 100% no come Sunday, but right now I am at 50/50..lol.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Extreme put me down for 2 im in but will let you know if something changes


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Put me down as just me. Going to take the time off for that Friday for sure and possibly Saturday.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the full 100% of being able to go, aww yeahh!!


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

can i add a +1 to mine ( i may have a co pilot for the ride )


----------



## minihorse927 (Jan 15, 2014)

I need to make mine a +3. my parents want to go too.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

add me


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Is there a deadline date that you have to know by whether we are going or not?? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

qwabazz said:


> Is there a deadline date that you have to know by whether we are going or not??
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nope, I'm just trying to get a general head count.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I absolutely am going again regardless of whether or not I take the tour at the plant which I probably will not anyway but I enjoy the company of the fellow forum members. 

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I just did my taxes... I knew I was gonna have to pay in, but I wasn't expecting this.

As much as I'd love to go I'm not gonna be able to swing it. Sorry


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

OK just want to put a question out there...

How many people are staying for the Drag stuff? Is that Thursday or Friday night?

I'm only available to stay for one night, so in planning I may just get up real early Friday morning and drive down (3 hours), so I can stay for festivities later and leave in the morning.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

The dragway does not open for the season until Saturday. Which means you'll be lucky to get more than a run or two in. It's pretty crazy on opening day.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> OK just want to put a question out there...
> 
> How many people are staying for the Drag stuff? Is that Thursday or Friday night?
> 
> I'm only available to stay for one night, so in planning I may just get up real early Friday morning and drive down (3 hours), so I can stay for festivities later and leave in the morning.


Nope. There are better things to do than race the slowest cars at the strip


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Nope. There are better things to do than race the slowest cars at the strip :biggrin:


 Agreed, and really don't feel my car with FWD and LRR tires would be up to it. As it is I get wheel spin and hop on quick take offs. Now if I were to bring my GTO - I would be all in for a trip to the strip.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

BTW, for anyone needing a hotel room. A group rate has been setup at Best Western. GM Tour 2014 Hotel Information


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

blackbowtie said:


> The dragway does not open for the season until Saturday. Which means you'll be lucky to get more than a run or two in. It's pretty crazy on opening day.





blk88verde said:


> Agreed, and really don't feel my car with FWD and LRR tires would be up to it. As it is I get wheel spin and hop on quick take offs. Now if I were to bring my GTO - I would be all in for a trip to the strip.





jblackburn said:


> Nope. There are better things to do than race the slowest cars at the strip


Well, plan adjusted accordingly!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. There are better things to do than race the slowest cars at the strip


We'd feel like we're cheering on the fat ugly kid with no talent at a talent show.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> We'd feel like we're cheering on the fat ugly kid with no talent at a talent show.


Hey, you talkin ta me? I bought this thing for the MPGs I swear!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey wait a second! I'm the fat dude here! Let's race for the **** of it anyway.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Late notice I know, but I'll be willing to go with someone who I can split a room with, if anybody needs a roomie friday night and saturday night then i'm down!


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Actually scratch that ^ Will take a friend, so Myself +1 adult will attend. Which hotels are full?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> At a meet and greet for another club I'm in, we made a template to include the club logo, real name, (forum name), hometown, and since it's an RV club, the site number the person was staying on. We got the slip in nametag sleeves and put them in there, since these stick on ones never stick real well.


Well we can always just use a thumb tack and tack them straight to the chest.. the red in the nametape will cover up the blood just fine...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Got everyone added. That makes 73 people so far!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like fun, but I checked Google Maps and it would be 2500 miles and 36 hours of driving for me. Don't think I will drive. Maybe I will see if I can find a cheap flight and rent a Cruze.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm interested in going if there's still space. It's only a 80-90 minute drive for me, so probably no need for a hotel.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

FlintCruze +1 if you are still accepting people.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep, everyone can come. Just let me know so we know who to expect!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm 90% sure I can and maybe a +1

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in + 2-4 other cruzes I'll find out for you rev.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My wife just got her vacation approved so I'll be definitely a +1. (Already on the list as +1).


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> My wife just got her vacation approved so I'll be definitely a +1. (Already on the list as +1).


Is she as excited as you?

You better leave room in the back seat for the tribbles.


----------



## vipbryan (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Bryan westfall and son and father in law want to attend cruze plant tour.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

vipbryan said:


> Hi Bryan westfall and son and father in law want to attend cruze plant tour.



Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes ! 
You joined in January and this is yer 1 'st Post ? 

Ok glad to have you !


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick question.. I have a boost gauge on a steering wheel pod, while we are all hanging out the night before or after the tour can a few guys help me hook it up?? I have the plastic tubing and some "T" fittings. The gauge is already wired and working it is just not hooked up to a vacuum line and I can not get the tubing trough the firewall.. 


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If weather permits, May/June is freak hail storm and rain season. You try taping a rod to the end and poking it through a grommet? I haven't taken a look at the firewall yet to see where and how big it is. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

...Miami, Florida, here.

Anyone know if a video tour of the Lordstown plant is available, on the net???


----------



## chevycruze2014 (Dec 26, 2013)

you can take me off the list I can't get off we only have 4 people on shift one quit about 2 month ago and may 1st we have another going in for joint replacement he is off for 3 months boss will not replace ,not in budget fill in when needed from other shifts


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2014 said:


> you can take me off the list I can't get off we only have 4 people on shift one quit about 2 month ago and may 1st we have another going in for joint replacement he is off for 3 months boss will not replace ,not in budget fill in when needed from other shifts


 for you. Hopefully the guy getting the joint replacement comes through in good shape.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> If weather permits, May/June is freak hail storm and rain season. You try taping a rod to the end and poking it through a grommet? I haven't taken a look at the firewall yet to see where and how big it is.
> 
> Your Doing it wrong ..
> 
> ...



Get a knife and poke that hole through that grommet , then push a coat hanger through that newly formed hole . Wrap yer tubing to the coat hanger , tape er up real good now so it does not get pulled off .. return to driver compatment and give that coat hanger a yank until you retrieve said tubing .. good luck . If you do not like this then just shoot a new hole through yer fire wall with a drill bit and a drill . You can purchase a new grommet ..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey go ahead and add another one for me. The girlfriend is coming now 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> ...Miami, Florida, here.
> 
> Anyone know if a video tour of the Lordstown plant is available, on the net???



Are you coming to the tour?

The tour is better in Person, but here you go


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Im putting together a cruise from Canada over to Lordstown for the meet.... please let me know if anyones interested, i have 3 others who are from Toronto who are interested.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Im putting together a cruise from Canada over to Lordstown for the meet.... please let me know if anyones interested, i have 3 others who are from Toronto who are interested.


Wowwwww haven't seen this kid on here in a while 

When are you guys leaving? I can meet you guys when you cross the Peace Bridge, if we are heading down around the same time.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm heading down from Ottawa, but I'm probably going to head across the border East of the lake. It's supposed to be a quicker route and will save the headache of the QEW.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Can't make it. Son has something going on that weekend. Hopefully next year if there is one!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You can take us off the going list.

Wife can't make it and I don't want to go by myself.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, my wife and I just found out a family friend is getting married that weekend so it looks like we won't be able to attend this year either. Even without the wedding, my wife had to study for her finals, so it was hard to convince her 100% that we should go anyway. Hopefully next year we can go and then I can go visit my brother in Pittsburgh on the way back home, lol! 

As always, take lots of pictures and videos for us all!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Dropping like flies! Hope the rest of you try to make it! Awesome experience.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't want to go by myself.


Oh come on. You wont be there by yourself. If you can, meet up with some others along the way.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

> You can take us off the going list.
> 
> *Wife* can't make it and I don't want to go by myself.





> Yeah, my *wife* and I just found out a family friend is getting married that weekend so it looks like we won't be able to attend this year either. Even without the wedding, my *wife* had to study for her finals, so it was hard to convince her 100% that we should go anyway.



0:50 to 1:12


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Oh come on. You wont be there by yourself. If you can, meet up with some others along the way.


My wife will be almost 8 months pregnant with our third child by the tour date and I don't feel comfortable being that far away from her if she's not able to go.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes I agree. You didnt mention she was pregnant. If I was in that situation I wouldnt make it either


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Yes I agree. You didnt mention she was pregnant. If I was in that situation I wouldnt make it either


8 months is pushing it for that much walking. My wife was 2 or 3 months when we went last year so that wasn't a very big deal.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Still at 80 attendees! Oh, and I got a confirmation; the tours start at 9:00 so plan to arrive at 8:45. I'll start working out details soon. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds good to me ! It'll be awesome !


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Its gonna be a great trip


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

I will be attending, +1, 12yo son. I'm only about 45min south, so just curious where to meet up with a group to drive over to the plant.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Put me down as just me. Going to take the time off for that Friday for sure and possibly Saturday.


I see i'm still on there as +1, I'm flying solo.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I see i'm still on there as +1, I'm flying solo.


How is it up there in cloud nine? Jumping in your ride and heading out tonight?


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

My son wants to bring a friend so can you add another 1 to my attendance? It will now be me + 2. Thank-You.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> How is it up there in cloud nine? Jumping in your ride and heading out tonight?


LOL 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## ZED216 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you guys plan on doing anything after 6 PM? I cannot get off work that day...I am getting married and used up all my vacation days on our 2 week honeymoon. Would love to come and hang out with some fellow cruzers and hit up the strip though!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The date is getting close guys! Anyone else want to come?



alpha19er said:


> I will be attending, +1, 12yo son. I'm only about 45min south, so just curious where to meet up with a group to drive over to the plant.


I'll add you to the list!



ZED216 said:


> Do you guys plan on doing anything after 6 PM? I cannot get off work that day...I am getting married and used up all my vacation days on our 2 week honeymoon. Would love to come and hang out with some fellow cruzers and hit up the strip though!!!


There was a local park that we went and hung out by. I would imagine we will be doing the same again.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I am so excited.. I am ready to put a face with a screen name and shake the hands of everyone that has helped me with problems that I have had..

I think I am equally excited for the drive. The weather is warming up and I have had a few consecutive days of amazing gas mileage.. Here is just a sample, I also can't wait to get to Lordstown and finally have someone verify my mpg so I will quit hearing all of the doubts and saying that an LTZ can't get the mileage that I do.. 








This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Also I am planning my drive to arrive sometime in the evening on Thurs.. Is there anything planned for Thursday evening, maybe dinner and a little group meet in the parking lot of a Walmart or something?? Just let me know I am down for whatever and plan to have a good time with great company!!


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The date is getting close guys! Anyone else want to come?


You added plus one to the list for me right?

Thank you. 



Just Cruzin'


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there still space availible? It's a 4 hour / 500km drive for me from Hamilton, ON Canada, but It sounds like a blast!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

nybble said:


> Is there still space availible? It's a 4 hour / 500km drive for me from Hamilton, ON Canada, but It sounds like a blast!


Yep. You want me to add you to the list?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, so I'm trying to figure out the timeline. I'd like to meet up somewhere outside of the plant and have the entire group drive over at the same time, but I can't figure out where we'd all meet up. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Any Wal-Mart nearby? I'm sure their lot would be open that early. I'm sure they'd be ok with it as long as we asked permission ahead of time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot of us are staying at the interchange where the Best Western is located. How about we meet at the Best Western?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's where I am going to be around 6:00pm lol on Thursday. 


Just Cruzin'


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> A lot of us are staying at the interchange where the Best Western is located. How about we meet at the Best Western?


staying at the comfort inn, I assume that's close? going to need a good size parking lot for 40 plus cars.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> A lot of us are staying at the interchange where the Best Western is located. How about we meet at the Best Western?


I checked the aerial view and that parking lot did not look like it could hold 40+ cars. That's why I posed the question.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What about that park we all hung out at after the tour last year? Or how about the union hall from last year?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> What about that park we all hung out at after the tour last year? Or how about the union hall from last year?


Union hall would work. I couldn't find the park on the map.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I found the park its called Lordstown park dept on the google map. Its Tod Ave (45) and Huffman dr. just north of Huffman Dr. Northeast of the plant I believe.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm good to go, I just have to book the time off work which shouldn't be an issue. Heading down Thursday, staying Thursday and Friday nights, heading back Saturday morning. If there's something going on Thursday PM I'll make sure I'm there in time to take part.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yep. You want me to add you to the list?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yep. Pencil me in. +1, the wife would like to come.


----------



## LEDGuy (Apr 28, 2013)

I was with the company that teased you guys last year with our Plug-and-Play LED lights. If you have not heard, our lights are available now. We will not be able to make it this year to the Lordstown event, but one of our dealers will be there with inventory. If you are interested in a set of our lights and want to pick them up in Lordstown, drop me an email. I want to be sure our dealer has enough inventory on hand.
Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights
[email protected]


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

A common meeting place would certain be helpful. I'm coming from a friends place in OH about 1 hour away. Also, is this going to just be one massive group tour, or will they split us up into groups that are more easily managed?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LEDGuy said:


> I was with the company that teased you guys last year with our Plug-and-Play LED lights. If you have not heard, our lights are available now. We will not be able to make it this year to the Lordstown event, but one of our dealers will be there with inventory. If you are interested in a set of our lights and want to pick them up in Lordstown, drop me an email. I want to be sure our dealer has enough inventory on hand.
> Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights
> [email protected]


Wish I was able to take advantage of this "free shipping" option at this time but I bet others will.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

FlintCruze said:


> groups that are more easily managed?


Is that possible?:laugh:


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

LEDGuy said:


> I was with the company that teased you guys last year with our Plug-and-Play LED lights. If you have not heard, our lights are available now. We will not be able to make it this year to the Lordstown event, but one of our dealers will be there with inventory. If you are interested in a set of our lights and want to pick them up in Lordstown, drop me an email. I want to be sure our dealer has enough inventory on hand.
> Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights
> [email protected]


There gonna be a special "Lordstown" price. Something along the lines of a group buy. Maybe buy them now and have them available for pickup at Lordstown.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

FlintCruze said:


> A common meeting place would certain be helpful. I'm coming from a friends place in OH about 1 hour away. Also, is this going to just be one massive group tour, or will they split us up into groups that are more easily managed?


Are you not coming down with us guys from mich.?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> FlintCruze said:
> 
> 
> > Also, is this going to just be one massive group tour, or will they split us up into groups that are more easily managed?
> ...


Not sure but I'd be on best behavior lest you meet the business end of a ban-hammer discussed a few pages back


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm bringing my inflatable ban-hammer.  My wife will probably use it to keep me in line. :ban:


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

delete my post?!?


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Are you not coming down with us guys from mich.?


Depending on the time, I'd like to, at least until we split in Ohio to go to our friends. But we'll be staying an hour out from the Lordstown Plant on Thursday night, not at any of the hotels nearby.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You can take me off the list now, had some important family matters come up now to where I can't go.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

LEDGuy said:


> I was with the company that teased you guys last year with our Plug-and-Play LED lights. If you have not heard, our lights are available now. We will not be able to make it this year to the Lordstown event, but one of our dealers will be there with inventory. If you are interested in a set of our lights and want to pick them up in Lordstown, drop me an email. I want to be sure our dealer has enough inventory on hand.
> Technostalgia :: Chevy Cruze Sequential Tail Lights
> [email protected]


Those are some mighty purdy lights. My wallet, however, does not agree. It never does...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei,

Any problem with someone on crutches?

Mike.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> Any problem with someone on crutches?


Wow... your wife is taking that hammer thing a little too far...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Got my time off submitted and approved, heading down Thursday and coming back Saturday... add another Can-Eco to the list!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Wow... your wife is taking that hammer thing a little too far...


I smashed the interior lower knee ligament nearly 40 years ago and it's been flaring up for the past month. Today I nearly got run over by a bicyclist and wrenched my knee so hard that I can't put weight on it. Fortunately the Cruze has a light clutch so I can shift - barely.

On the flip side since Valentines' Day I've lost almost the weight of the spare tire rim I added to my Cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> On the flip side since Valentines' Day I've lost almost the weight of the spare tire rim I added to my Cruze.


The sign of a true hypermiler!


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

does any one have a end time for the tour i need to know if i need to rent a room for 2 nights


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bloberg19 said:


> does any one have a end time for the tour i need to know if i need to rent a room for 2 nights


Around 3:00 is what I last heard. 

Mike, I'll check on the crutches but I don't expect there to be an issue.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks andrei


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Bought a gopro, planning to get a lot of footage during the meet! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

have a countour mounted to my windshield


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

is there a time line for where and when we are meeting on friday may 1. Osrry if it was stated earlier in thread, cant seem to find it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks like being run off the bike/walking path may have been a good thing. I had been battling major knee pain since the beginning of March and I'm starting to think that something was out of alignment. When I jumped out of the way both the ligaments behind my knee popped, leaving me in excruciating pain and unable to put any weight on my left leg for the rest of that day but I'm now down to muscle soreness which should wear off before Lordstown. I actually put the crutches away last night.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> It looks like being run off the bike/walking path may have been a good thing. I had been battling major knee pain since the beginning of March and I'm starting to think that something was out of alignment. When I jumped out of the way both the ligaments behind my knee popped, leaving me in excruciating pain and unable to put any weight on my left leg for the rest of that day but I'm now down to muscle soreness which should wear off before Lordstown. I actually put the crutches away last night.


I did ask Tom about that and he said he'd work something out if you did have to use crutches.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Andrei. As of right now I don't think I will need them.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Did we decide as to where we are meeting on Friday morning?

I'll be driving straight in from Hamilton (Canada), so it'd be good to know exactly where i should head first.

Also, anyone have a suggested lube/transmission shop in the area? I'm considering picking up some Amsoil ATF from XtremeRevolution, and what better idea than to get it changed before the drive back  (500km to work it in  )


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't mean this in a bad way at all but I have access to a wheelchair, walker and even the little cains if you would like for me to bring them along if any of these would help you in making it through the tour in the least amount of pain or discomfort as possible.. Just let me know Mike I have no problem throwing them in the trunk and bring them along..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiteAndBright - I appreciate the offer but I just got back from a three mile hike in my local state park and other than muscle soreness my knee held up fine. Like I said I really think something wasn't lined up right and jumping out of the way of a bicycle reseated it. Kind of like reseating a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Bought a gopro, planning to get a lot of footage during the meet!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm off work so I'm free to Convoy again.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I'm off work so I'm free to Convoy again.


Awesome!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Can I add +1? Went to my Moms house for Easter dinner yesterday and pulled into her driveway surprisingly finding a new 2014 Atlantis Blue LT!! She just traded in her 03 probamatic Ford Taurus for a 3yr lease. She has yet to join here but will try to help her get signed up. Shes planning to follow me if she is ok to go. Let me know XR, thanks.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Can I add +1? Went to my Moms house for Easter dinner yesterday and pulled into her driveway surprisingly finding a new 2014 Atlantis Blue LT!! She just traded in her 03 probamatic Ford Taurus for a 3yr lease. She has yet to join here but will try to help her get signed up. Shes planning to follow me if she is ok to go. Let me know XR, thanks.


Yeah she can come. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Extreme, take myself and the +1 off the list, uncle Sam f***ed me again this year into working :-| that weekend 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

SBK15 said:


> Extreme, take myself and the +1 off the list, uncle Sam f***ed me again this year into working :-| that weekend
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah I know the feeling, when I went from active to reserves I cashed out 89 days of leave. I deferred that many times and took leave only the weekends I knew I would get stiffed.


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

Planning to make it out from Chicago.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Man I cant believe I almost missed the date you guys are coming on tour. Someone asked if I was working the date of tour or I prob would have missed you guys. Ill def be at work the dayamd time you guus will be at the plant but I work in trim and pretty sure the tour wont come through my area. Ill def want to hook up if you guys are doing anything in area and introduce myself and meet everyone. Also I get off at 3 so if u guys do the cruze photo after I can bring over. Just let me know.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Also I get off at 3 so if u guys do the cruze photo after I can bring over. Just let me know.


Probably a good idea to PM XR with your digits, that way you can text us after work and get the details. I'd offer but I'm from Canada and will likely have all the ripoff roaming data/text features on my phone switched off.

*ANOTHER IDEA: *Anyone got 2-way FRS radios? They work great for organizing stuff on a large scale. I'll bring mine in case.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Probably a good idea to PM XR with your digits, that way you can text us after work and get the details. I'd offer but I'm from Canada and will likely have all the ripoff roaming data/text features on my phone switched off.
> 
> *ANOTHER IDEA:*Anyone got 2-way FRS radios? They work great for organizing stuff on a large scale. I'll bring mine in case.


I have to dig, I may have mine from forever ago.



chevycruzeassembler said:


> Man I cant believe I almost missed the date you guys are coming on tour. Someone asked if I was working the date of tour or I prob would have missed you guys. Ill def be at work the dayamd time you guus will be at the plant but I work in trim and pretty sure the tour wont come through my area. Ill def want to hook up if you guys are doing anything in area and introduce myself and meet everyone. Also I get off at 3 so if u guys do the cruze photo after I can bring over. Just let me know.


off till Sunday night so I can hang out a few.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

You guyslet me know what type of things u like and ill give you some fun places. Country bar with mechanical bull. Got couple nice drive ins, we could have cruze after hour meetup Haahah. Dont know everyones age or likes but ill be keepin eye on thread to see what everyone wants to do.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> You guyslet me know what type of things u like and ill give you some fun places. Country bar with mechanical bull. Got couple nice drive ins, we could have cruze after hour meetup Haahah. Dont know everyones age or likes but ill be keepin eye on thread to see what everyone wants to do.


Well let's start here. I need a parking lot where everyone can meet up so we can all pull into the lordstown plant together. Needs to hold about 50 cars. Any suggestions?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Thinking about bringing my cornhole set?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Thinking about bringing my cornhole set?


If they split the tour groups up why not to kill time.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I got 20 mins at 11 am if ur playing I make good partner. Hahaa


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well let's start here. I need a parking lot where everyone can meet up so we can all pull into the lordstown plant together. Needs to hold about 50 cars. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Where would the majority of the people be coming from warren/niles/austintown.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Elm Road Drive-In Theatre: Welcome

If anyones interested in the drive in heres the link for it. Its about 15 mins from plant in warren.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Probably a good idea to PM XR with your digits, that way you can text us after work and get the details. I'd offer but I'm from Canada and will likely have all the ripoff roaming data/text features on my phone switched off.
> 
> *ANOTHER IDEA: *Anyone got 2-way FRS radios? They work great for organizing stuff on a large scale. I'll bring mine in case.


Ok I will send him my number im down for whatever you guys wanna do. I love blackjack too. Mountaineer race tracking and casino (45 mins) or rivers in pittsburgh 6.00 toll and 90 mins away. And my birthday is the 3rd so close enough if it turns into hangover 4 haha.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> *ANOTHER IDEA: *Anyone got 2-way FRS radios? They work great for organizing stuff on a large scale. I'll bring mine in case.


I got some TalkAbouts, never once put them to serious use... they've been reassigned to toy duty for the kids. 

Way back in February, the free *Zello *walkie-talkie app for Android/iPhone was suggested in this thread by mcneo. Just a reminder.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i have a CB radio ( if that helps at all. probably be rolling with it on.) places to meet i am at a lose


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well let's start here. I need a parking lot where everyone can meet up so we can all pull into the lordstown plant together. Needs to hold about 50 cars. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



Quaker Steak and Lube. Right near the Best Western.
I counted 55 empty spots in the map view along the North East corner of the parking lot, with many more open spots throughout the rest of it.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.1215485,-80.7719964,396m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ohhhh, I was thinking Lordstown was on the East Coast.... I'm off that weekend and I'm pretty sure wife is out of town  are there slots still left? I may have to drive through the night Thursday but this is very tempting!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Quaker Steak and Lube. Right near the Best Western.
> I counted 55 empty spots in the map view along the North East corner of the parking lot, with many more open spots throughout the rest of it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.1215485,-80.7719964,396m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


So you are asking where you guys can park at the plant? I thought u needed a meetimg point to meet so you can ride to plant together. If u need a spot to park at plant, theres a spot right by main lobby that will fit all you guys. Just let me know if your bringing turnpike to plant or 76 to bailey road so I know which way ur coming.


----------



## dantheman31901 (Dec 1, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Where would the majority of the people be coming from warren/niles/austintown.


There's always Walmart in Austintown, it's not too far out of the way, about 8 miles from the plant. Again, depends on where people are coming from. It would be kinda cool to fill the rear of the parking lot up with cruze's and then all file out together. Turn heads. ( 6001 Mahoning Avenue, Austintown, OH 44515 )

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...Qfy6Smtw&oq=6128+tallmadge+rd&t=h&mra=pr&z=17


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably best spit that is easiest for everyone isright wjen you get off on rt 46 from rt 80. If your coming eastbound on rt 80, when you exit to right on rt 46 you will circle around to right and come to light. Instead of turming right to go to hotel go straight across 46 and there are 2 places right there. There was a burger king but its closed down and theres a hotel next to it with a huge parking so lot. If coming from west just exit onto rt 46 and make left. Go to first light and make right,parking lots sit on rt 46. When time to leave you just pull out and go through light across 46 and thats the on ramp to the plant


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

This is address of old burker king. If you like just punch in this address on ur gps's


1101 n canfield niles road. Austintown oh


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Probably best spit that is easiest for everyone isright wjen you get off on rt 46 from rt 80. If your coming eastbound on rt 80, when you exit to right on rt 46 you will circle around to right and come to light. Instead of turming right to go to hotel go straight across 46 and there are 2 places right there. There was a burger king but its closed down and theres a hotel next to it with a huge parking so lot. If coming from west just exit onto rt 46 and make left. Go to first light and make right,parking lots sit on rt 46. When time to leave you just pull out and go through light across 46 and thats the on ramp to the plant


Would that avoid paying a toll on the way to the plant? Last year sucked bc we all had to go through an unmanned toll booth, which made everyone pull over and wait for the last car so we could all convoy in. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Probably best spot that is easiest for everyone isright when you get off on rt 46 from rt 80. If your coming eastbound on rt 80, when you exit to right on rt 46 you will circle around to right and come to light. Instead of turning right to go to hotel go straight across 46 and there are 2 places right there. There was a burger king but its closed down and theres a hotel next to it with a huge parking so lot. If coming from west just exit onto rt 46 and make left. Go to first light and make right,parking lots sit on rt 46. When time to leave you just pull out and go through light across 46 and thats the on ramp to the plant


Think I messed up east and west bound, sorry. And some typos. Ill start proof reading because I suck on touchscreen keyboard. Hahaha. If ur coming west on rt 80 exit right loop around to light and continue straight. Address shoukd be right. Just make sure you put in NORTH canfield niles road.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Proofreading before sending starts now. Hahahah


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> Would that avoid paying a toll on the way to the plant? Last year sucked bc we all had to go through an unmanned toll booth, which made everyone pull over and wait for the last car so we could all convoy in.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Its actually the same way you guys came in last time, but if you wanna bypass the tolls and turnpike just stay straight on rt 80 west bound and exit on bailey road which is first exit after turnpike entrance. Make right onto bailey road and drive about 2 miles, the plant will be on right. When u come to the first stop light on bailey rd be in far right lane because its like a exit ramp and bends around to the right which brings you to main complex entrance. Once you circle around to right onto gm parkway you will pull in to the plant at the 3rd light.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> Way back in February, the free *Zello *walkie-talkie app for Android/iPhone was suggested in this thread by mcneo. Just a reminder.


That app would work great for those with cell data, but I'll have mine turned off... coming from Canada I can't afford the ridiculous roaming data rates we get charged Stateside. It's absolutely criminal what our cell companies get away with up here. If I want I can pre-pay $40 for 100MB of US data... that's not a typo!


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Quaker Steak and Lube. Right near the Best Western.
> I counted 55 empty spots in the map view along the North East corner of the parking lot, with many more open spots throughout the rest of it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@41.1215485,-80.7719964,396m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


Quaker steak will work too. If you want max exposure with most traffic passing though and ease getting on highway together I would go with old burger king or the huge parking lot next to it. The hotel behind the big parking lot is called hotel california. Just changed the name. You can probably park single row right on rt 46 if you use the hotel parking lot.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

On ramp to 80 from 46 is very long too. Same one u guys used last year. U can park and wait if everyone doesnt make through light.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> That app would work great for those with cell data, but I'll have mine turned off... coming from Canada I can't afford the ridiculous roaming data rates we get charged Stateside. It's absolutely criminal what our cell companies get away with up here. If I want I can pre-pay $40 for 100MB of US data... that's not a typo!


And I thought Verizon was expensive. Wow.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> View attachment 75162
> 
> 
> View attachment 75170


That's the same hotel where we all stayed last year, which we heard was closed for renovations this year. That would definitely be a good lot to meet in since most of us are staying just across the highway.

Aaron brought up a good point about the tolls, that was a PIA. I took a back route back to the hotel last year, and it worked well despite a few turns. Basically Webb Road/67/Hallock-Young Road. But it looks like your idea of taking 80 to Bailey Road would be the best! Not too much out of the way and very little chance of delay or people getting separated.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's the same hotel where we all stayed last year, which we heard was closed for renovations this year. That would definitely be a good lot to meet in since most of us are staying just across the highway.
> 
> Aaron brought up a good point about the tolls, that was a PIA. I took a back route back to the hotel last year, and it worked well despite a few turns. Basically Webb Road/67/Hallock-Young Road. But it looks like your idea of taking 80 to Bailey Road would be the best! Not too much out of the way and very little chance of delay or people getting separated.


We will very likely be taking the back road. I don't want everyone to get stuck in tolls this time, and not having to pay them will make things easier. We have 87 people scheduled so far, so I expect 40-50 cars to show up. That is a lot of cars to wait to get through a toll booth. That parking lot works perfectly though. I will have to get a quick list of directions to the plant. 

Does anyone have the address for that hotel we can park at?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Alright, then it's settled. We will be parking at the street end of the under-construction Economy Inn. Address is:

1051 N Canfield Niles Rd
Youngstown, OH 44515

Can someone local pay a quick visit to make sure that the parking lot is not blocked off so we can actually get to it?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Alright, then it's settled. We will be parking at the street end of the under-construction Economy Inn. Address is:
> 
> 1051 N Canfield Niles Rd
> Youngstown, OH 44515
> ...


Not at the Dunkin' Donuts next door?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Alright, then it's settled. We will be parking at the street end of the under-construction Economy Inn. Address is:
> 
> 1051 N Canfield Niles Rd
> Youngstown, OH 44515
> ...


Xtreme the name of that is hotel california now. And there is no problem parking where I had arrows in pic if thats where u guys are talking about. Theres no more construction there. Grass is there now pretty sure. Ill drive past today. The burger king is closed now so that parking lot will also work. As far as tolls go I posted earlier today the way around the toll booth. You stay on 80 to next exit instead of taking turnpike and that is bailey road. Make right onto bailey and its a 4 lane road to the plant. Very easy. If you want back roads I can give you 2 routes that are pretty easy. Just let me know what you prefer.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Xtreme the name of that is hotel california now. And there is no problem parking where I had arrows in pic if thats where u guys are talking about. Theres no more construction there. Grass is there now pretty sure. Ill drive past today. The burger king is closed now so that parking lot will also work. As far as tolls go I posted earlier today the way around the toll booth. You stay on 80 to next exit instead of taking turnpike and that is bailey road. Make right onto bailey and its a 4 lane road to the plant. Very easy. If you want back roads I can give you 2 routes that are pretty easy. Just let me know what you prefer.


That way actually sounds pretty good, and thanks for clarifying. About how many miles between the 80 entrance and Bailey Rd?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

2 miles. Once you pass the turnpike ramp on 80 west it will be another mile to bailey road. Then turn right onto bailey road and stay in right lane. Go about 2 miles on bailey till you come to first stop light. At the light there will be a bend to the right that takes you onto gm parkway. This is where the huge cruze picture is after you go around bend to right go to 3rd light and that will be the main entrance with plenty of room for you all to park


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Does anyone have about 80 to 100 [Hello my name is] stickers ?
This is a great idea that was previously mentioned.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Did anyone contact local 1112 (assembly plant union hall) to see about using their parking lot as a meeting point?
They have what looks like over 200 parking spots with one lot around 150.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Can someone let me know if there are spots available still? I'm getting to this post a little late... :S


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> Did anyone contact local 1112 (assembly plant union hall) to see about using their parking lot as a meeting point?
> They have what looks like over 200 parking spots with one lot around 150.


I was hoping to make a "grand entrance" so they see us for the first time when we pull in to the plant. 



EcoDave said:


> Does anyone have about 80 to 100 [Hello my name is] stickers ?
> This is a great idea that was previously mentioned.
> 
> View attachment 75314


I'm going to pick some of those up if nobody else does, but a volunteer would be nice. 



iTz SADISTIK said:


> Can someone let me know if there are spots available still? I'm getting to this post a little late... :S


I'll add you to the list if you want to come. Just you, or you and someone else?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone have any questions about whats around ur hotel let me know I can answer them. Couple bars by you are icehouse which is a decent bar with pool hall and volleyball courts and kitchen if your hungry. All age groups there so you wont feel out of place regardless. Theres a topless bar across from you called club 76. Walmart about 5 mins from your hotel if anyone forgets anything or needs stuff. Mahoning ave is the main spot for pretty much anything you guys will need. Rt 46 (canfield niles rd) takes you to mahoning which is only couple miles up from your hotel.


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> i have a CB radio ( if that helps at all. probably be rolling with it on.) places to meet i am at a lose


I'll be doing the same. And I have a UHF / FRS radio I'll be bringing. No school like the old school.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Can someone let me know if there are spots available still? I'm getting to this post a little late... :S


There should be a few of us passing through the 314, keep an eye on this thread to see what time we should be passing through.. would love to have you caravan with us..


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

texascruise said:


> I'll be doing the same. And I have a UHF / FRS radio I'll be bringing. No school like the old school.


I might have to do the same. I've got it ready to go, just never installed it in my Cruze since it doesn't see much long distance highway driving.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

For those of us canadians, this might be useful: Phone Plan $39

Have we chosen where to meet yet?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

texascruise said:


> I'll be doing the same. And I have a UHF / FRS radio I'll be bringing. No school like the old school.


I have a CB radio as well. I think it's in the spare tire of the other car. No clue where the trunk mount antenna went tho. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

[/QUOTE]I'll add you to the list if you want to come. Just you, or you and someone else?[/QUOTE]

Just me, can you PM me your phone number? With this being short notice I need to get some stuff figured out quickly 0_0


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Alright, then it's settled. We will be parking at the street end of the under-construction Economy Inn. Address is:
> 
> 1051 N Canfield Niles Rd
> Youngstown, OH 44515
> ...


I probably missed it, but what time on Friday are we meeting?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I probably missed it, but what time on Friday are we meeting?


We left at 8:30 and it was barely enough time to get there. Granted no toll booths this year, but we will have a slightly longer travel time. And not all the cars can get through one light at the hotel/entrance ramp (straight across). So leaving 8:15 would be better so we can make sure to arrive on time.

Another option is we could possibly have some cars hold back traffic so we could all go through onto the highway in one light. Idk how the cops would like it, but it would make it easiest for us. Then we aren't lining up on both sides of the entrance ramp where trucks will want to merge on.

I say be to the lot NO LATER than 7:45-8:00, but Andrei will make the call.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I say be to the lot NO LATER than 7:45-8:00, but Andrei will make the call.


There better be coffee somewhere close or I will be like


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Another option is we could possibly have some cars hold back traffic so we could all go through onto the highway in one light. Idk how the cops would like it, but it would make it easiest for us. Then we aren't lining up on both sides of the entrance ramp where trucks will want to merge on.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Now that would be cool. It would be like a big biker rally. Wonder what it takes to get a police escort.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Now that would be cool. It would be like a big biker rally. Wonder what it takes to get a police escort.


$$$


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

You mean to tell me no one has installed flashing blue/red lights on their Cruze? :th_coolio:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> You mean to tell me no one has installed flashing blue/red lights on their Cruze? :th_coolio:


LOL, there are like 3 people here who I identified themselves as cops but you are more likely to run into red flashing lights.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Xtreme the name of that is hotel california now. And there is no problem parking where I had arrows in pic if thats where u guys are talking about. Theres no more construction there. Grass is there now pretty sure. Ill drive past today. The burger king is closed now so that parking lot will also work. As far as tolls go I posted earlier today the way around the toll booth. You stay on 80 to next exit instead of taking turnpike and that is bailey road. Make right onto bailey and its a 4 lane road to the plant. Very easy. If you want back roads I can give you 2 routes that are pretty easy. Just let me know what you prefer.


Is this the route you're describing?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Is the union hall or the park from last year still of interest to have as a meet point friday morning? If I remember correctly from the union hall to plant theres not much traffic or light/intersections.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> Is this the route you're describing?
> 
> View attachment 75394


Yep thats it exactly. Someone asked about coffee. Theres starbucks, dunkin donuts, mcdonalds and a bunch of gas stations all around meet point


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Is the union hall or the park from last year still of interest to have as a meet point friday morning? If I remember correctly from the union hall to plant theres not much traffic or light/intersections.


I will ask if we can hang out at the union hall. I know I will want to go there or the park. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

if there is still space available i would like to tour the plant with you guys


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ehousel said:


> if there is still space available i would like to tour the plant with you guys


I'll add you to the list!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've updated the initial post with the meet location and time. Next week, I will send out a mass message to everyone with finalized details so people know what's going on.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had several requests for this already, so I'll open this up to everyone else. 

If you are going to Lordstown and need some AMSOIL oil or trans fluid or gear lube or whatever, let me know. I can bring whatever people need (within reason as I have my own luggage to worry about too) so you don't have to pay for shipping. Just send me a PM.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I've updated the initial post with the meet location and time. Next week, I will send out a mass message to everyone with finalized details so people know what's going on.


Ok xtreme I drove past to make sure. The big ECONOMY INN sign is still up there but it says hotel california on the hotel. Address is correct you have posted. Everyone should find it ok. Theres a mexican resteraunt right in front of hotel. Be safe driving everyone and take tons of pics. Will be a last minute thing if I can do it, I might join you guys for the ride to the plant if I can get excused. I feel left out. Hahaha.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Ok xtreme I drove past to make sure. The big ECONOMY INN sign is still up there but it says hotel california on the hotel. Address is correct you have posted. Everyone should find it ok. Theres a mexican resteraunt right in front of hotel. Be safe driving everyone and take tons of pics. Will be a last minute thing if I can do it, I might join you guys for the ride to the plant if I can get excused. I feel left out. Hahaha.


Is the hotel actually open for business now? If so, they might not like a bunch of us using their lot. I remember it was a popular stop for truckers and contractors with big trucks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If there is a number, we can call and check.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Is the hotel actually open for business now? If so, they might not like a bunch of us using their lot. I remember it was a popular stop for truckers and contractors with big trucks.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah its open but the parking lot is huge and they arent packed like a sheraton would be. I can stop today and make sure it wont be a problem if you guys would like. And as I mentioned yesterday the burger king parking lot right next to it is boarded up with 60 parking spots roughly there. If for any reason you did have to move to burger king everyones gonna see all the cruzes as there pullin in to hotel and know where your at.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

330-793-9851. This is the number


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Ok xtreme I drove past to make sure. The big ECONOMY INN sign is still up there but it says hotel california on the hotel. Address is correct you have posted. Everyone should find it ok. Theres a mexican resteraunt right in front of hotel. Be safe driving everyone and take tons of pics. Will be a last minute thing if I can do it, I might join you guys for the ride to the plant if I can get excused. I feel left out. Hahaha.


You don't think they'd give you a paid day off for the tour.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> You don't think they'd give you a paid day off for the tour.


I could take vacation day but I just wanted to do the meet and drive to plant with all the cruzes. Go in couple hours late. Ive toured that plant enough in the 14 years ive been there. Haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe you can be our "escort" to the plant.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

obermd said:


> Maybe you can be our "escort" to the plant.


I wouldnt take that from xtreme. Hes our leader. Haha. But I read that we got to stay in single file. I wanted to do the flying v and ****. Hahaa. Make me feel like im 21 again. Make our own cruze commercial. Haha. Just kidding ill behave if im there.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Xtreme, I hate to be a pain. My oldest son found out that I was going to this, and he asked to go along also. Make it me + 3 if it's not too late. Thanks.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

is it possible that i could bring 2 of my family members to come with me


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ehousel said:


> is it possible that i could bring 2 of my family members to come with me


Yes, as long as they are older than 9 years old. If they are, let me know and I can add them to the list.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just booked Thurs and Friday nights at the Best Western... looking forward to this! It's been too long since I was in an assembly plant!

Hey XR, are there any restrictions on camera use?


----------



## cmarshLTZ (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey extreme, I just got the 2nd off and me and a friend of mine will defiantly be there! So excited and cant wait!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Just booked Thurs and Friday nights at the Best Western... looking forward to this! It's been too long since I was in an assembly plant!
> 
> Hey XR, are there any restrictions on camera use?


They were more lenient with smaller groups but probably will not be able to take any. Mostly for privacy reasons as they don't want peoples' pictures posted online. You'd have to ask before taking each picture and there will be too many people this time. 

You may be able to take pictures in the sheet metal plant but no guarantees.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

they are both over 9 years old!!!!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

We're driving Cadillacs in our dreams anyway, right?

CTS-V please.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

mg: *1 WEEK!!!*


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> They were more lenient with smaller groups but probably will not be able to take any. Mostly for privacy reasons as they don't want peoples' pictures posted online.


It would honestly surprise me if they allowed any photography in the plant. When I used to be in assembly plants we needed permission to have pictures taken, and only a plant employee could take pictures with their camera and email them to you. If your phone had a camera on it (hey, this is going back 7-8 years) you were advised to hide it in your pocket as plant staff were supposed to hold it for you at the gate.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> It would honestly surprise me if they allowed any photography in the plant. When I used to be in assembly plants we needed permission to have pictures taken, and only a plant employee could take pictures with their camera and email them to you. If your phone had a camera on it (hey, this is going back 7-8 years) you were advised to hide it in your pocket as plant staff were supposed to hold it for you at the gate.


As a visitor to either Chrysler Tech Center or GM's Vehicle Engineering Center (VEC)/Tech Center, security requires you put these special stickers over the cameras on your phones, to be removed after you leave. I don't think the plants have that since there isn't too much classified stuff there, but it's a real concern.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

As of right now the weather for May 2nd is calling for 60% rain. We should come up with a fall back plan for after the tour incase of a downpour/constant rain. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wet T-Shirt car wash!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> As of right now the weather for May 2nd is calling for 60% rain. We should come up with a fall back plan for after the tour incase of a downpour/constant rain.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'm not sure how many indoor areas there are, but I will hope for no rain. Let's keep an eye on the forecast as we get closer. It's still far too soon to tell.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Andrei, you can go ahead take me off the list, I have some other matters that have come up so I cannot attend now..sorry.


Thank you.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> As of right now the weather for May 2nd is calling for 60% rain. We should come up with a fall back plan for after the tour incase of a downpour/constant rain.


Umbrella?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

XtremeAaron said:


> As of right now the weather for May 2nd is calling for 60% rain. We should come up with a fall back plan for after the tour incase of a downpour/constant rain.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Rain-X time


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Umbrellas are lame. I have a 10x10 or 8x10 pop up canopy id rather use lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So far I'm seeing "a passing shower or two." As long as those happen between 9:30 AM and 2:00 PM, it won't be an issue.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup here's to hoping! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even if it rains I'll be there. The rain in Ohio has got to be warmer than the rain in Colorado.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well the union hall pavilion could be a option for gathering after tour if its raining, right?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Just be prepared to get wet so if it rains it doesn't hinder the meet! Throwing around the frisbee last year was a lot of fun! I'll have a few flying rings with me as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Weather forecast has improved for Lordstown clear for Thurs Fri and Sat:10 Day Weather Forecast for Lordstown - weather.com


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

blk88verde said:


> Weather forecast has improved for Lordstown clear for Thurs Fri and Sat:10 Day Weather Forecast for Lordstown - weather.com


I'm sending this weekend's winter storm that way so I don't feel out of sorts with the weather. :storm:


----------



## texascruise (Oct 8, 2013)

Andrei, if possible can you add a +1 for me?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm sending this weekend's winter storm that way so I don't feel out of sorts with the weather. :storm:


Tomorrow or Tuesday, I'm putting my snows back on just in case!


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Tomorrow or Tuesday, I'm putting my snows back on just in case!


Ain't that the sad truth of it... Lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I hope the weather in Ohio looks better than the weather here. They're caling for rain right through until Saturday. So much for showing up with a clean car!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Well I hope the weather in Ohio looks better than the weather here. They're caling for rain right through until Saturday. So much for showing up with a clean car!


We are still in snow and hail season as well. I had my car a week when the hailstorm came though here. We don't get golf balls like Texas did we get like .40 cal and smaller. 



obermd said:


> Even if it rains I'll be there. The rain in Ohio has got to be warmer than the rain in Colorado.


Yeah it stays the same temps as before it rained. Sometimes it's only just enough rain to ruin a car wash and wax session. Perfect time to try out the waterless wash. At times I just add rain x soap to the car, scrub and let nature spot fee rinse & air dry it. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Well I hope the weather in Ohio looks better than the weather here. They're caling for rain right through until Saturday. So much for showing up with a clean car!


Sigh, same here, Wed and Thursday too. At least my car won't be covered in pollen...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Right now rain and 53*F





Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey everyone, just wanted to drop a a bit of heads up. They are saying some ( alot ) of rain hitting upstate NYC and PA. good conditions for deep puddles in poor drainage areas. they are also talking a chance of constant winds. Careful driving everyone from the NY/ PA area


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

kfr291 said:


> hey everyone, just wanted to drop a a bit of heads up. They are saying some ( alot ) of rain hitting upstate NYC and PA. good conditions for deep puddles in poor drainage areas. they are also talking a chance of constant winds. Careful driving everyone from the NY/ PA area


Yeah I drove through it all weekend. We may luck up and be dry and sunny for Friday only. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

yea i did as well, it was easier driving a truck in it then a car


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

I didnt get a chance to read through all these pages, but what else is going on this weekend with a meet? Id be in for the plant tour, but I will already be inside the plant working. So if someone can pm me a time and place for the meet, that would be great. im sure I will see all of you walking through. Im right on the main drag where they bring all the tours. Most likely ill be in a browns jersey.......matter of fact ill save my Hoyer jersey for friday, if anyone sees me, holla at me.


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry for the short notice but it looks like I'm not going to be able to attend after all... My Cruze is making a vibrating noise that sounds suspiciously like a bad wheel bearing and Friday is the soonest I can get it looked at. Driving all the way to Lordstown like that might be ill-advised


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

MRidge43 said:


> ...ill save my Hoyer jersey for friday, if anyone sees me, holla at me.


Ha, Hoyer. I learned my lesson long ago about buying Browns QB jerseys. :grin:


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the exact address of where we are all meeting or the hotels??


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> What is the exact address of where we are all meeting or the hotels??


Best Western with the group rate (did you reserve here?): 870 N Canfield Niles Rd, Youngstown, OH 44515

Hotel California aka Economy Inn, where we meet: 1051 N Canfield Niles Rd, Youngstown, OH 44515


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm curious, are we all planning to go to dinner once arriving at the hotels, like we did last year?


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

blackbowtie said:


> Ha, Hoyer. I learned my lesson long ago about buying Browns QB jerseys. :grin:


You would think I would have too. But no, would you rather the Mingo??? Haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> Ha, Hoyer. I learned my lesson long ago about buying Browns QB jerseys. :grin:


Get the velcro sewn on like we do for military patches.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey xtreme my fiance and I would love to go to dinner with everyone


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Doesn't look like I'll be joining you guys for dinner...hopefully rolling in ~11-12 or so that night.

I think I've figured out a better route though!

Sigh. Tolls are going to slowly eat me alive...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be joining you guys for dinner...hopefully rolling in ~11-12 or so that night.
> 
> I think I've figured out a better route though!
> 
> Sigh. Tolls are going to slowly eat me alive...


LOL it's not that bad, I drive that way then pass up Breezewood to continue another 3 hours on to NJ. EZPASS is your friend. You have the most issues when you have a toll ticket for like hours making it $27.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Make sure you load up that EZ Pass with plenty of money!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm bringing a "live" Tribble.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> I'm bringing a "live" Tribble.


Now that is worth the whole trip to Lordstown just to see it!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah - I had to replace the batteries in it.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Whats up guys. 3 days! Gonna be a lengthy post so bare with me. Hope it helps you cross countriers. Hahaa. Be safe driving and watch out for those idiots. Be careful in PA, they have couple different undercover cars that blend into traffic. New dark ford fusion, old style impalas,crown vics and white state patrol vehicles. They hide on the outsides most often when ur coming down mountains. Ohio has white crown vics, gray chargers, and white suvs. They are mostly in middle u turns. 

Now to a important change on meet point if xtreme likes. I stopped at current meet point to check it out and time the light. Burker king would be better but the light only stays green for 20 seconds when you leave. Makes sense as there isnt alot of traffic coming from back there but will take u guys at least 15 minutes to get everyone through. so I got a very good suggestion that will pretty much guarantee all goes smooth, no one getting left behind requiring pull over and chaos. Hahaah.the best meet point would be icehouse inn about 10 seconds past the current meet point. Ill have tons of pics of everything you need to check it out and decide. When exiting the pics will let you see that you can pull out side of parking lot onto the street and have no traffic to worry about really. If 1 or 2 people come in the exiting process there either gonna brake and wait or merge in but its all back roads so they will go diff way soon and wont cause a big split up. Odds are pretty good around here it might be a cruze and blend in. Hahahah. So this new route will be all back roads right into the plant. 6 total turns count pulling out of icehouse and into plant. Has a very big parking lot and have already spoke with manager to make sure its ok. She said wont be a problem and will confirm with owner tommorrow. Hes gonna call tommorrow if its a problem, but they dont open till 10 so were good if your happy with it. Also tons of traffic and you should get tons of honks while wait. Everyone loves the cruze around here Again be safe and enjoy the tour. Hope to meet up friday night or maybe saturday if anythings goin on Its my birthday saturday and floyd mayweather fight is saturday night. Dont know who will still be here


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

View attachment 76962


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Keep in mind we have 55 cars scheduled to show up. Will there be enough room to park even 40 cars there?


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Theres close to 100 spaces in front there


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Got the lot in back too if for any reason theres not enough room


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

------I'm bringing a few things if anyone is interested. Maybe more but these for sure. Red MAD taillight overlays and a K&N drop in filter. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeAaron said:


> ------I'm bringing a few things if anyone is interested. Maybe more but these for sure. Red MAD taillight overlays and a K&N drop in filter.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That k&n filter compatible with diesel


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What y'all know about this? Taken the Lordstown car meet wayyyyy back, haha! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KqBZSdBv0g


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> That k&n filter compatible with diesel


Random question, was there a reason there is no Cruze strapped to the roof over the "Home of the Cruze" mural?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Random question, was there a reason there is no Cruze strapped to the roof over the "Home of the Cruze" mural?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iFail 5s


Not sure. 2 cobalts were on roof during there production


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Not sure. 2 cobalts were on roof during there production


Yeah I remember always seeing a red one when I drove by.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Do we have any contingency plans for the current weather thats predicted?

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Location updated in main thread. I'll send out a mass PM later to inform people.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh Good. I can swing by Dunkin Donuts on the way to the meeting point.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> Oh Good. I can swing by Dunkin Donuts on the way to the meeting point.


How far you make it today, Mike?

And you know you're expected to provide a mileage report so far...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I made a little over 700 miles averaging 42.8 MPG. I drove into a 20-30 MPH headwind for the first two hundred miles and never got my car above 53.8 MPG. Filled up between Omaha and Des Moines just shy of 600 miles.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Leaving Tulsa now, heading to Lordstown!!!


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Safe travels people! See you in Lordstown! I'm leaving in the morning and caravaning with 3 other members!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Agent_Orange (Jan 20, 2014)

leaving tomorrow at approx. 8AM CST. Maybe I will see some of you on the road!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Black Granite ECO with VG Shark Fin and Colorado tags. There's a tribble in the rear window on the driver's side.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I am at a I-80 rest stop between Danville And Milton. I'm going to try and get 4 to 6 hours of sleep and then continue on in the morning.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like scattered rain all day today, tomorrow, and Saturday.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll be heading out tonight around 11 P.M.

I rather enjoy driving at night and the I 80/I 94/ Indiana Tollway is always a PITA with HEAVY truck traffic.....just less so at night.
So, if you see a moderatly groggy old fart meandering around the Ice House Inn Friday morning.......that very likely is me.

See ya'll there and safe travels!

Rob


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Also. Not really actively trying to sell them, but I have my factory tails that are tinted. If anyone is interested. $200 to take them off my hands or $75 to swap and I can put them in for you.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MRidge43 said:


> Looks like scattered rain all day today, tomorrow, and Saturday.




What it looks like right now... 




Might wash the car in a few just in case the rain is tomorrow afternoon. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> What y'all know about this? Taken the Lordstown car meet wayyyyy back, haha!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought the same thing when I watched that video


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I thought the same thing when I watched that video


Lol it's possible. One of my fellow Buick forum mods says he remembers XR from a few forums ago when I sent him a few links to help him with his girls 2011 1LT. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

On a side note, I may be the only person there tomorrow w/o a Cruze. It was lent to my sister for a spring break trip to FL and she was informed I needed it back today. Well she is just now leaving Daytona. While I'd rather have her be safe and stop for a rest, I can't help but be anxed that I'll be the odd man out! So no one question why there is a F-150 riding with a bunch of Cruzes. 

Maybe I'll blend in...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::idiot::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

blackbowtie said:


> On a side note, I may be the only person there tomorrow w/o a Cruze. It was lent to my sister for a spring break trip to FL and she was informed I needed it back today. Well she is just now leaving Daytona. While I'd rather have her be safe and stop for a rest, I can't help but be anxed that I'll be the odd man out! So no one question why there is a F-150 riding with a bunch of Cruzes.
> 
> Maybe I'll blend in...:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::idiot::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Ha ha,

Bring the Malibu....you've got a better chance of sliding into the mix.

Rob


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Heading in to Ohio, today. See you boys, tomorrow!


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sure you could hitch a ride with one of us fellow cruzers. Just leave that f150 in the lot.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Robby said:


> Bring the Malibu....you've got a better chance of sliding into the mix.


If I had one, I would. Sold it and got the Cruze.



AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I'm sure you could hitch a ride with one of us fellow cruzers. Just leave that f150 in the lot.


I was actually thinking of offering to be the camera truck on the way there. Get some good shots from up high. So if someone wants to be a camera operator they could ride with me for the 10 minute trip.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I so wish I was able to come this year as originally planned. I have the days off from work and everything but with a few things popping up on the old schedule for both my wife and I, it just didn't work out this time around. 

I hope all you guys have a awesome time and get there and back safely. Take lots of pics and get tons of video footage! I will have to live this experience vicariously through all of you who are going, haha!

Too bad the weather doesn't look like it's going to be nice and sunny for you guys up there in Lordstown, Ohio! If I could I would send some sun up there from VA, because it's gonna be nice for the next 3-4 days here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> I was actually thinking of offering to be the camera truck on the way there. Get some good shots from up high. So if someone wants to be a camera operator they could ride with me for the 10 minute trip.


That would be great!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm still at work. Leaving around 1:30 PM... Straight shot down from Western New York.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I was supposed to meet up with a couple of other people with their Cruzes and caravan out but as usual something popped up from work which I can handle from my house but it is putting me behind schedule. I probably won't get out of here till around 11 or 12 o'clock

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Leaving work today around 2. Meeting up with AutumnCruzeRS and his mom this afternoon and we will caravan to Toledo, where we meet up with Zeoalex. Should be to Austintown around 8:00 I imagine.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm early . Got here into Austintown about 10:30 am. 
I drove around and found a movie theater in the plaza. Not much good is playing so I just chose brick mansions which is Paul Walkers last movie . Starts at 11:55 AM... That should kill a couple of hours until I can check into BW @3 pm


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you guys meeting up for dinner tonight (THURSDAY)?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just stopped off South of Rochester NY to pick up some long overdue GM parts-bin interior upgrades from the nice folks at Patrick Buick GMC, and grab some all-day breakfast at Kenna's Diner. $6.25 fuel stop: 3 eggs over easy, home fries, Canadian bacon (whatever that is  ) and some buttery rye toast. Time to put the hammer down Westbound and not let up until I smell the biggest, nastiest group of Cruzen in all of North America!


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Me and Jake will be leaving from Rochester, MI around 3:30 AM and seeing you all at 8 tomorrow


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thinking about going into work late and meeting up with you guys to drive to the plant.........and I just got the ok on it so I'll be there.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I pulled 640 miles and 46.7mpg (640 miles, 13.7 gal put back in) out of my first tank (Tulsa to Indy). I would say that the hills between Joplin and St Louis hurt me more than I was expecting along with the temp in the low 40's all night and having to drive a tad faster than I would have liked.. But hey not to bad for a 12 LTZ..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone gonna be on pa turnpike tonight around mile marker 50 to 0. Ill be coming back home around 9. Ill be lookin 4 cruzes.


----------



## JDOYLE0922 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'll be there,


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Just checked in to the B-Dubya. Fought a crazy head wind all the way from Syracuse NY to well into PA, my DIC dropped almost 4 mpg after Syracuse to 47  Woulda liked to keep it at 51-52 but whataya do...

Funny, ran into a Cruze Diesel just into Ohio, has Ontario plates, followed all the way right to the Best Western and whataya know, it's Tomko! He left from Ottawa about the same time as I did this morning. Small world!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruzeassembler said:


> Anyone gonna be on pa turnpike tonight around mile marker 50 to 0. Ill be coming back home around 9. Ill be lookin 4 cruzes.


There is always 5 cruzen near the plant exits and or orange car carrier full of cruzen. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Where is everyone meeting tonight???


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

made it here, staying at comfort inn. go find best western now.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Best Western ..


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Best Western ..
> View attachment 77418


Nice. I didnt see anyone at Hotel California on my way home from work. Good places to wash your cars are, coats car care($15) across from giant eagle on mahoning ave, Iits a drive thru with brushes. And theres a self wash in north jackson on mahoning ave. I like the one in north jackson for some reason, Iit has a hose dryer in every bay. Just some fyi. Im going to run to the wash in about 30 min.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> made it here, staying at comfort inn. go find best western now.


Welcome mr and mrs oilburner.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah let me know if u guys doin anything or just hanging at hotels. Ill be getting off by u at 10. Can swing in.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

We are all heading to Perkins (near Sunoco and Wendys) for Dinner. If anyone else gets here that's where we are now.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

EcoDave said:


> Best Western ..
> View attachment 77418



Brings a tear to my eye,lol! Wishing I was there! I need a hug and my snuggie, haha/jk!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

At Perkins now, in the back room for anyone rolling in.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Just checked in to the B-Dubya. Fought a crazy head wind all the way from Syracuse NY to well into PA, my DIC dropped almost 4 mpg after Syracuse to 47  Woulda liked to keep it at 51-52 but whataya do...
> 
> Funny, ran into a Cruze Diesel just into Ohio, has Ontario plates, followed all the way right to the Best Western and whataya know, it's Tomko! He left from Ottawa about the same time as I did this morning. Small world!


Last year I ran into SunlineFan, AutumnCruze_RS, and further down the road from our convoy we ran into ExtremeRevolution


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad you guys made it here uneventful and are hanging out. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## 2012LTZPRETTYLIGHTBLUE (Dec 13, 2011)

*Getting all shined for the meet!*

"HANDSOME" is getting all washed up for the meet tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not going to make it to dinner tonight. I wouldn't get there till after 11 at this rate. I would have pushed it but Oliver needs to get sleep. I will see you all in the morning at 8. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm not going to make it to dinner tonight. I wouldn't get there till after 11 at this rate. I would have pushed it but Oliver needs to get sleep. I will see you all in the morning at 8.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Yeah traveling with small children is fun. My son was 2 months when he took the 1st road trip. Soo many stops along the way!


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good car wash near the Best Western? Hadn't had chance to wash it with all the weather. If anyone is going to one first thing in the morning, let me know. Ill probably go with.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

If touchless car wash is what u want theres one across from meet point


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Coin wash would be best


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Made it!

Not a bad drive for me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm here. I think in only one piece.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

See you all in a few hours. Heading out now.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Just got into Ohio 10 minutes ago. Be there soon. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

Heading over in a little bit.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cleveland guys in at Wally World rally point. It's 24 hrs if you get here in time to shop. What frs freq are we using?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Posting here from from the Best Western lobby. Hope no ones ready for continental breakfast cause the person that sets up called in sick today. Looks like rain will hold off here today, just cloudy yaa!


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

is it going too be warm in the plant?? wondering about leaving jacket on.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Posting here from from the Best Western lobby. Hope no ones ready for continental breakfast cause the person that sets up called in sick today. Looks like rain will hold off here today, just cloudy yaa!


come on over to comfort inn , havein bacon an eggs........ you can be my guest!:wavetowel2:


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

What FRS freq did we decide on?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 06mistreSS (Feb 20, 2014)

Hope you all have a great time - looking forward to some pictures.

Good chance I may do the next one.


----------



## MRidge43 (Jul 23, 2012)

Man they are pushing them though the plant! Haha


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

I know. Glad they split up groups and brought them through trim.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Probably because of this years huge crowd. Last year was only about 32 people or so. This year's count is 70+


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Seeing that the plant tour is today - I thought this article was pretty timely. GM plans $50M upgrade to Chevy Cruze plant


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

All lined up at the union hall right before lunch!

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Chevrolet Cruze enthusiasts from across the United States and Canada visit the Valley. | WKBN.com

Had a great time. Wish I could have stayed longer. Getting a hotel for sure next year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

More pictures from lunch - the first is a panorama from my camera. We had over 40 Cruzen lined up at the Union Hall for lunch. This was a great tour. The plant management split us into three groups because we had so many people there.

















This next one is from our meeting point this morning.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey everyone I would like to thank everyone that showed up and made it a great experience and a great meet I would also like to thank gm forthe tour of the plant make me a proud cruze owner and a chevy believer thank to Andrei for making it happen everyone have a safe trip home and we look forward to next year


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Seeing that the plant tour is today - I thought this article was pretty timely. GM plans $50M upgrade to Chevy Cruze plant


Wouldnt of happened without you guys. Thank u.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Impressive turn out.


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

Just made it home a few hours ago. Thanks to all who made the tour possible. We all had a great time. The kids enjoyed it more than I thought they would. DIC averaged 39 mpg's traveling across PA round trip. Not bad for a car load I guess.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I just pulled in about 40 minutes ago. ended up getting about 46 MPG from Ohio to home. Witnessed a truck fire before i left town, but only got the end of it on camera.

Got pictures to put up i'll get them up tomorrow. We are exhausted.

But Thanks everyone for making it a great meet, and especially Andrei for corraling us all together and making this happen, and of course GM for letting it happen and supporting us.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## alpha19er (Mar 25, 2014)

Just want to say thanks to Andrei and others who put this together. Your time and efforts are appreciated! My son and I had a great time!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Was nice meeting all the new faces today and had a good time.
Let's hope for some nicer weather next year!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Was nice meeting all the new faces today and had a good time.
> Let's hope for some nicer weather next year!​


 Yep - was great meeting some of the forum members - just needed the weather to be a little better.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Made it in safe, you guys have a safe drive back in the AM. I was tempted to drive a little bit longer to roll the odo over but decided not to. 




Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Since this thread was used to coordinate the tour, let's move discussion over to a new thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...-pictures-videos-impressions.html#post1019074


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Hope everyone had a blast! Wish I could have been there. Busy getting car ready for next years show!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Was great to put faces to names and a pleasure to actually visit with so many members.
I had a great time at the tour (Thanks Lordstown hosts!) and checked off another box on my bucket list.
Total trip miles, including the various little jaunts from plant to Union Hall, to stamping, to park to hang out was 844mi.
Trip mileage was 43.6 with a speed average showing 58.6......so few stretch stops.
I generally held speed at 65 mph.

Kind of exausted myself.....I left the Chicago area at 11:00 P.M. Thursday evening and arrived at 6:30 A.M. (Ohio time zone...I lose an hour going East).....so, a six and a half hour drive as planned.
Thank heavens there was a Bob Evans about 400 feet from the meetup point at Ice House.......three cups of coffee and breakfast succeeded in bringing this old bones back to life.

I think we walked about three miles over the course of the day......note to self.....reconsider breaking in new sneakers during a plant tour.....my dogs were barking at the park.

Got on the road to head back west around two thirty Chicago time with the intent of putting down for the night somewhere in between.
Around eight thirty P.M. I realized I was only two hours or so from my own bed.....so...pulled off at a rest stop, grabbed some high powered road food and pressed on.
Rolled up my driveway at ten thirty P.M. Whew, a 24 hour day with a whole bunch of visiting and walking......I was shot.....felt every day of my soon to be 64 years.

As anticipated, the Cruze performed in usual flawless fashon.....This is amazing road car for its size.....the quiet is usually reserved for far larger and more expensive cars......the operating economy has exceeded my expectations from the day I brought the car home.
Having experienced the pride the factory folks take in being involved in the assembly of the vehicle, it makes perfect sense the final results are so pleasing to own.

I feel that human involvement every time I operate the car......so, Nice Job Lordstown!

I would've posted yesterday, but my brain was still mush.

To all I met.....great to speak with you!
I am involved in several automotive forums......so much fun to experience the enthusiastic owners such as myself.....really creates a type of extended family worldwide.

Thanks to the Lordstown folks that had us as quests.
Nice job and thanks Andrei for your tireless efforts at making it happen.
Thanks to all the members who participated and made me feel welcome.

A great time.....to those who wanted to be there.....try again.....it was worth the trip!

Rob


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Robby said:


> I think we walked about three miles over the course of the day......note to self.....reconsider breaking in new sneakers during a plant tour.....my dogs were barking at the park.


My pedometer said 14,024 steps for Friday, which is just over 6 miles.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> My pedometer said 14,024 steps for Friday, which is just over 6 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Further explains my pooped dogs.......6 miles.....good grief, heh heh.

Rob


----------

